# Golf Cart Forums



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

iplay1515 said:


> Does anyone know of forums that focus primarily on souping up or modifying golf carts?


http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/ 

Member TerryH here on DIY has a hot drag racin' cart 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80351


----------

